# Planted Tank Substrate Divider



## LaSirena

Hi! I'm new too, but have been "lurking" for awhile too. I have never thought of using dividers before, and that sounds like a great idea. I don't see why it wouldn't work. I like the idea of dividing the foreground/midground/background.


----------



## NWA-Planted

Neptune's Folly said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is not only my first thread on this forum, it's my first posting. Like many others, I've been trawling the forums looking for insights and advice about getting my first planted aquarium up and running and have been very succesful to date. However, I finally ran into a subject I can't find much info about.
> 
> I've been trying to find threads related to substrate division on this site and not been very lucky. Specifically, I'm trying to learn about the use of dividers in substrate to create "zones" of plants. I've seen multiple threads concerning dividing sand from gravel, etc., but my focus is primarily on plant runners, not the substrate itself.
> 
> For example, if I'm trying to grow both HC and dwarf hairgrass, but don't want the DHG spreading into the HC section, I was thinking if I put up plastic walls within the substrate it would prevent the DHG runners from entering the HC "zone". Any runners would have to come up, over the wall and would thus be easy prey to my always hungry snips. Again, this is just an example. I'm thinking the same theory should work for foreground, midground or background plants that propogate via runners. I'd appreciate any insights you all could offer on the matter.
> 
> Cheers


Your 100% right in your thinking, the same plastic you would use to divide substrate would work equally as well on the runners just like your thinking 

Btw welcome to TPT!.


----------



## Neptune's Folly

LaSirena, good to see a fellow lurker. Glad you liked the idea.

NWA-Planted, thanks for the welcome and the insight. Looks like my planning will now be a little more in depth than I thought, but hopefully I won't have to watch my best laid plant plans perish. Yeah alliteration.


----------



## VB SUP

I have been looking for similar info too. Weeks ago I came across a thread where the individual used clear plexiglass purchased at the Home Depot for the divider. In 2 weekends I'm going to install a similar divider to create a waterline type effect separating my DHG from the sand that I'll be using.

Thin Acrylic sheet should work work just fine. I haven't found the correct silicone to use but i'm sure someone has posted that info somewhere already.

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


Imaging the cardboard in the picture being shorter pieces of plastic instead.


----------



## Williak

Good idea! You could probably cut that acrylic with a razor to fit. Planning on doing this myself, but for the purpose of maintaining the substrate slopes in my new 55.

Nice set up by the way *VB SUP*, I like the separation and extra depth it offers :red_mouth


----------



## VB SUP

Thanks for the complement,

Lowe's will cut the plastic for you for free. $2 for the plastic and about $3 for the silicone. Well worth it if I get the look I want.

I'll add it in the nest 2 weeks I'm sure. I think a heat gun might be handy to help mold and contour the plastic so it looks more natural, less ridged.


----------



## ravensgate

Would any clear plastic work as a divider (like Tupperware bowl material)?? I really don't see why not but I'd hate to screw something up by missing something important


----------



## Neptune's Folly

VB SUP said:


> Thanks for the complement,
> 
> Lowe's will cut the plastic for you for free. $2 for the plastic and about $3 for the silicone. Well worth it if I get the look I want.
> 
> I'll add it in the nest 2 weeks I'm sure. I think a heat gun might be handy to help mold and contour the plastic so it looks more natural, less ridged.



I managed to find the acrylic sheets in Home Depot, but after looking at over a dozen tubes of silicone I wasn't able to find a single one that was appropriate for submerged use. Would you please share the brand of silicone you went with?

The closest thing I have to a heat gun is a slightly malfunctioning hair dryer and despite my best efforts, I can't get my girlfriend to fully trust me with hers. So I'm thinking of cutting 1" - 2" strips and then baking them in the oven for a little bit to allow molding. Would that work?

Ravensgate, I'm not sure the answer to your question. The prime concern would be if the plastic was treated with any chemicals that would slowly leach into your system. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I will respond to your query.


----------



## ravensgate

DAP makes an Aquarium Safe Silicone that should be in the stores at Home Depot. I'm about to run out to my HD in the next hour and will report back when I return if it helps


----------



## ravensgate

They've got it. It's right where the other glues are (Gorilla Glue, Super Glue, etc). Had a little fishy on the front and says 'freshwater and saltwater safe' All Purpose Adhesive Sealant.


----------



## flight50

GE windows and doors silicone I would be the better choice. Coming from a former depot employee (just quit after 9 years) the DAP brand is inferior to the GE brand. The same GE version can be used to reseal a glass tank as well. Good quality stuff.


----------



## ayobreezie

Make sure the GE stuff is 100% silicone.. they have ones that aren't aquarium safe.


----------



## VB SUP

Tonight I added plexiglass strips to keep the flora from creeping into unwanted areas. With luck this will keep the roots of the DHG from spreading into the nile sand which represents a stream in my aquarium. Home Depot cut the plexiglass into 2 inch strips which I bent after heating with a hair dryer. After bending them I dipped them in ice water to harden. Using a hand drill fitted with a sanding disk I was able to created a custom fit. I was able to find aquarium safe silicone at HD near the other caulks and adhesives. If you don't already know only buy 100% silicone that doesn't have mildew inhibitors. That information is only in the fine print sometimes like it is with some GE silicone 2 for windows and doors.


----------



## jakevwapp84

Hello I was wondering where you got your rocks?


----------



## sunyang730

jakevwapp84 said:


> Hello I was wondering where you got your rocks?


I want to know exactly what you want to know!


----------



## MichaelMcG

they look like the same rocks you can get at petsmart or petco


----------



## VB SUP

I got the rock at a local landscaper store and picked threw his rubble. A 5 gallon bucket cost me $5.


----------



## Neptune's Folly

Wow VB SUP. If I was trying for a little bit of containment you've got maximum lockdown. The 'scape, looks cool too. Thanks for the detailed process.

I have a quick favor to ask. Would you be able to post a picture of the actual silicone you bought? I looked for about 20 minutes in the caulk section and when I asked a HD associate for a silicone sealant for fully submersed applications they had no idea where to send me. Thank you much.


----------



## Diana

GE Silicone I for windows and doors is one of the aquarium safe ones. The label says not underwater because they did not want to go to the expense of testing it. 
Do not use kitchen and bath. That one may have mold inhibitors.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...ord=silicone+caulk&storeId=10051#.UCRUh6CDGBM


----------



## VB SUP

Sorry, I'm on travel and didn't take and can't remember the brand of adhesive I bought. It was next to the Gorilla Glue at a local Home Depot. There are a lot of products with mold inhibitors so reading the fine print is important.


----------



## Neptune's Folly

Thanks Diana. I'm slightly frustrated as that is the exact caulk I had in my hands on multiple occasions, but the not for submersed use warning kept making me put it back. I was finally able to find the appropriate sealant and as VB SUP said, it was right next to the gorilla glue. For my HD it was in the paint section. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheFoleys

I just use heavy weed barrier from the roll. It's black so it blends well . Cut in strips little longer than depth of substrate then pushed in with 1" putty knife. Trim the top when done. Let's soil chemistry blend and flow continue but stops runners. I've been using this method for about 12 years with success. Only thing is if you get a NBA out break it with stick to that stuff well. I sometimes like to tweak my scapes a bit. This can be slowly juggled out and moved later. To make a patch bigger smaller. In our angel tank we just pulled it up to reshape the glosso and hg because I wanted less pigmy chain. After 6 years it came out pretty easy putt a little dirt dust in the water for 5 min but much less than I was prepared to deal with. Hope this maybe helpfull. 

This is our method for edging


----------



## TheFoleys

Auto spellchecker was on.... Bba..... Having the NBA in your tank would be a whole separate issue.lol


----------



## Mxx

Bump! 
Are there many other people dividing their substrate into 'plant bed' sections? I'm thinking I should have done this... My chain swords are already running rife through my UG carpet, and this tank has only been going for a month. With my next tank I think I'll be installing curved rows of acrylic strips which I'll shape with a blowtorch and silicone into place, and fill with sand so the top of the strip is just barely hidden.


----------



## Broutilde

I'm gonna dig up this post too as I'm looking at the same thing. I was thinking about getting and cutting silicon mats (the food grade ones) but as they're supposed to be "antibacterial" I'm wondering if they're sprayed with something that could kill the good bacterias in my tank...


----------

